# Sprouting seed



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

Can I sprout Dr. Harvey s seed mix ?
I do feed fresh chopped everyday.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Does the seed mix have pellets in it? If so, you would need to pick the pellets out before sprouting.*


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

No pellets in seed mix.
Just organic seeds.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

BASEL said:


> No pellets in seed mix.
> Just organic seeds.


Should be fine then.
And don’t limit yourself to seeds! I sprout a mix of dried peas, lentils and buckwheat groats for my weebits and they seem to really enjoy them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That will work out great. 
Take a look at this thread:
Sprouting Everything *


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> Should be fine then.
> And don’t limit yourself to seeds! I sprout a mix of dried peas, lentils and buckwheat groats for my weebits and they seem to really enjoy them.


Love it.
Going to start NOW 
B


----------

